# Denatured Alcohol



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

i notice that many of you use denatured alcohol to wipe down cabinets prior to spraying them. nobody sells it around here. where do you buy it? is methylated spirits the same thing or will the additives mess up your finish?

is there an alternative to denatured alcohol when wiping down cabinets for waterborne paints and lacquers?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

lacquer thinner, toluene, mek, acetone, willbond, etc.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

plainpainter said:


> lacquer thinner, toluene, mek, acetone, willbond, etc.


I'm looking for a fast drying rinse that does not leave a residue and won't react with a waterborne finish...Ideally you have an alcohol that is a natural dilutant with water. i want zero reactions with my finish like fisheyes etc. acetone can be added to water but does it leave a residue?


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

You must be from Canada eh! Methyl Hydrate is the alternative for Canucks.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Xmark said:


> I'm looking for a fast drying rinse that does not leave a residue and won't react with a waterborne finish...Ideally you have an alcohol that is a natural dilutant with water. i want zero reactions with my finish like fisheyes etc. acetone can be added to water but does it leave a residue?


My friend who works as a lab technician for a physics department and he always uses acetone to clean the optics without physically wiping them. So I don't think it leaves a film, but who knows. I've used all those products to prep, and they all do the same thing pretty much - they sort of 'melt' the finish temporarily.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

STAR said:


> You must be from Canada eh! Methyl Hydrate is the alternative for Canucks.


incorrect. methyl hydrate is methyl alcohol (wood alcohol) mixed with water. it's much more toxic than ethyl alcohol.(grain alcohol)


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Have you tried a hardware store?

Funny that you can't find any around.

It's less caustic than most solvent type cleaners.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Have you tried a hardware store?
> 
> Funny that you can't find any around.
> 
> It's less caustic than most solvent type cleaners.


apparently it's readily available to americans at homedepot or walmart. in canada i can't find it anywhere.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I love it. I used to use wilbond or liquid sandpaper that was much more caustic. But I find it cleans just as good, evaporates very fast, and deglosses finishes real well without the fumes or chems into the skin.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Why don't you ask your paint store to get it for you?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> Why don't you ask your paint store to get it for you?


i found a gallon of denatured ethyl alcohol today at a lab supply store. $52/gallon. i'll bet that you guys pay less than half that.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Methylated Spirits is the same thing. In some places, I've also seen it labeled as "Shellac Thinner", I think Behlen makes it some trade name as well.

When we have to use shellac in places where the ventilation isn't great, we make it up with Everclear, which is 95% EtOH. It doesn't have the nasty stuff like denatured alcohol does: MeOH, MEK, Acetone, etc.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Xmark said:


> i found a gallon of denatured ethyl alcohol today at a lab supply store. $52/gallon. i'll bet that you guys pay less than half that.


Probably $12 a gallon. 

Strange you can't find it. It's basically pure alcohol with something added so you can't drink it, that way they avoid the liquor taxes.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

It is surprising that it's hard to find. I can get it anywhere. 
Just a Q- would rubbing alcohol be close? Maybe it leaves more residue..?


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Yea, pretty common item in any hardware store. $16 on my shelf. It's also used as an alcohol stove fuel in marinas and boats.
http://www.doitbest.com/Varnishes+and+shellacs-Sunnyside+Corp-model-834G1-doitbest-sku-775959.dib


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> Yea, pretty common item in any hardware store. $16 on my shelf. It's also used as an alcohol stove fuel in marinas and boats.
> http://www.doitbest.com/Varnishes+and+shellacs-Sunnyside+Corp-model-834G1-doitbest-sku-775959.dib


it took me hours to find it. the demand just isn't big enough for distributors to sell it in small quantities up here in Canada.. sure i could buy a fiver or drum of the stuff.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

STAR said:


> You must be from Canada eh! Methyl Hydrate is the alternative for Canucks.


yep we canadjins got us that there methal hidrate. sum reel good stuff to:yes:


----------



## paintcore.ca (Apr 5, 2010)

Xmark said:


> it took me hours to find it. the demand just isn't big enough for distributors to sell it in small quantities up here in Canada.. sure i could buy a fiver or drum of the stuff.


Wear in Canada do you live? In the GTA it's available everywhere. I get a gal for around 10 bucks at home depot. And sherwin will order it for you no problem.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

paintcore.ca said:


> Wear in Canada do you live? In the GTA it's available everywhere. I get a gal for around 10 bucks at home depot. And sherwin will order it for you no problem.


Calgary. just spent over $50 at a lab supply store for it.absolutely no paint stores and none of Lowes,HD,Walmart,Canadian tire, or Rona carried it.


----------



## paintcore.ca (Apr 5, 2010)

Xmark said:


> Calgary. just spent over $50 at a lab supply store for it.absolutely no paint stores and none of Lowes,HD,Walmart,Canadian tire, or Rona carried it.


That bites...You have SW there, they gotta get it for you no?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

paintcore.ca said:


> That bites...You have SW there, they gotta get it for you no?


no. i met with the one and only residential paint rep in the city 3 weeks ago and he promised to comp me a gallon of KA+ and surfacer. he still hasn't gotten back to me,(despite my 3 emails) with the comps or even a price list. apparently they only sell KA+ in 5 gallon pails and he has to order single gallons. this is why SW is not a major player in my city. maybe the general paint takeover will change things.


----------



## paintcore.ca (Apr 5, 2010)

Xmark said:


> no. i met with the one and only residential paint rep in the city 3 weeks ago and he promised to comp me a gallon of KA+ and surfacer. he still hasn't gotten back to me,(despite my 3 emails) with the comps or even a price list. apparently they only sell KA+ in 5 gallon pails and he has to order single gallons. this is why SW is not a major player in my city. maybe the general paint takeover will change things.


Wow. Sw provides me with amazing customer service here. I get gallons of some KA products no prob. My store stocks it for me. I do have a great relationship with them and I consider them a business partner now. I guess it has to do with the size of your market? I ordered a graco trade works 150 at 7:00 am this morning. They couriered it in from out of town and was here by 1:00 pm. They have done this numerous times for me with different products. I got to say I have an amazing rep and home store staff tho.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

paintcore.ca said:


> Wow. Sw provides me with amazing customer service here. I get gallons of some KA products no prob. My store stocks it for me. I do have a great relationship with them and I consider them a business partner now. I guess it has to do with the size of your market? I ordered a graco trade works 150 at 7:00 am this morning. They couriered it in from out of town and was here by 1:00 pm. They have done this numerous times for me with different products. I got to say I have an amazing rep and home store staff tho.


interesting. i inquired about a graco trade works 150 last week and they quoted my $299. the city is close to a million btw. SW has never been a place where serious contractors buy paint. the 3 stores are always empty.


----------



## paintcore.ca (Apr 5, 2010)

Xmark said:


> interesting. i inquired about a graco trade works 150 last week and they quoted my $299. the city is close to a million btw. SW has never been a place where serious contractors buy paint. the 3 stores are always empty.


Sorry for sounding ignorant. I know Calgary is a big city and is a economically booming one at that. When you said you met with the only sales rep for 3 city's you boggled my mind a bit. I thought you might be in the outskirts. In Toronto (gta) sherwin is the go to for a lot of contractors. No one can match there service here from my experience. At least since they really invaded about 6 years ago.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

paintcore.ca said:


> Sorry for sounding ignorant. I know Calgary is a big city and is a economically booming one at that. When you said you met with the only sales rep for 3 city's you boggled my mind a bit. I thought you might be in the outskirts. In Toronto (gta) sherwin is the go to for a lot of contractors. No one can match there service here from my experience. At least since they really invaded about 6 years ago.


i was just informing the other readers about this city. you being a canadian know the biggest cities. i said there is only one SW residential paint rep for the whole city which has 3 stores.The third store was built recently. things should change as SW recently bought the entire chain of General Paint stores. GP is a major player here and in many cities across the country. i'm not sure what the game plan is.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Me thinks me smells governmental ban of some sort at play if it isn't readily available north of the border. :blink:


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> Me thinks me smells governmental ban of some sort at play if it isn't readily available north of the border. :blink:


no big conspiracy. simple supply and demand. Toronto has a bigger demand for selling smaller quantities ( gallons) of the product. I can buy drums and drums of the chit if i so choose.


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

If you just need a little denatured alcohol, try an automotive store, buy Heet in the yellow bottle. Good for alcohol stoves too..


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

methyl Hydrate


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

You can use methyl hydrate, but naphtha works better. Just about as difficult to find too. 

I stopped using that stuff to clean cabs after a while in favor of liquid tsp - spray it (reduced) on the cabs and scrub with maroon scotch brite, then rinse with a clean cotton cloth. Did a better job and cost less imo. Then you can wipe with naphtha to remove any waxes if you feel it is still necessary (which it may be on older, very dirty cabinets, or deep pored woods). Mineral spirits will remove waxes as well, it just dries a whole lot slower.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Rcon said:


> You can use methyl hydrate, but naphtha works better. Just about as difficult to find too.
> 
> I stopped using that stuff to clean cabs after a while in favor of liquid tsp - spray it (reduced) on the cabs and scrub with maroon scotch brite, then rinse with a clean cotton cloth. Did a better job and cost less imo. Then you can wipe with naphtha to remove any waxes if you feel it is still necessary (which it may be on older, very dirty cabinets, or deep pored woods). Mineral spirits will remove waxes as well, it just dries a whole lot slower.


We typically use naphtha as well, with good results. Someone told me years ago to be sure to use Varnish Makers' and Painters', rather than regular naphtha. According to him, there a chance that regular naphtha would leave some oily residue.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Gough said:


> According to him, there a chance that regular naphtha would leave some oily residue.


The same goes for mineral spirits.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yup i'm in Alberda and bought some Methyl Hydrate today at Home Hardware. Then 10 minutes later after I got home my husband said "huh - we use that stuff by the 5 gallon pail full on the rigs, you should have asked me..........." 

Silly me for not using my hubby as the go to guy first for all my supplies


----------

